# 2011 Potomac River Watershed Cleanup



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

For the past several years, the Frederick County 4-H Packgoat group has participated in the annual Alice Ferguson Foundation Potomac River Watershed Cleanup event. Parallel to much of the Potomac River is the Chesapeake and Ohio (C&O) Canal and Towpath, which we frequently hike. Participating in this event has allowed our group a very direct way to "give back" and show our appreciation for this great public resource.

[attachment=0:t6ye3ri2]Cleanup.jpg[/attachment:t6ye3ri2]

This year we had 14 volunteers with 4 goats assisting. We collected 10 large bags of trash, weighing about 30 lbs each. We also sorted and collected 5 bags of recyclable materials. We hauled out 8 tires and about 20lbs of additional bulk, non-bagged items (very large pieces of aluminum, plastic, etc.). The most common "type" of item was definitely beer cans and bottles, with brand winners being Bud Light, Coors Light, and Miller Lite. Second to this was perhaps shoes ... it always makes me wonder what kind of day/event leads to so many people losing a shoe. By far, the favorite piece of the day was "Creepy Baby".

[attachment=1:t6ye3ri2]CreepyBaby.jpg[/attachment:t6ye3ri2]

More photos here:

https://picasaweb.google.com/4Hpack...f71AE&feat=flashslideshow#5593648834870153410


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

What a great job!! Keep it up!

......the doll is a bit spooky....that must have been errie looking out at you from the mud :shock:


----------

